# Prepare for Life After Cheap Fossil Fuels



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

The only rational response to the end of the cheap oil is to redesign all aspects of our lives, concludes Keele University professor of international relations Bulent Gokay.

More...


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Electricity will be cheaper, and inexhaustible.

Can't wait.


----------



## Tatsushige (Mar 24, 2011)

Yes if it is NUCLEAR .. think about it .. After the meltdowns here in Japan every country is returning to Fossil Fueled Power supply!


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

Wrong....Thorium reactors would be the answer to electric power generation...


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Coley said:


> Wrong....Thorium reactors would be the answer to electric power generation...


Not exactly wrong - Thorium reactors are also considered nuclear power.

All that is well and good, but I suspect the cost of solar cells and better batteries will come down so much in the next 20 years that every kid will be saying, "what was all the fuss about?"

I am, however, all in favor of Thorium reactors now, and for use in extraterrestrial colonization.


----------

